# childish reaction to bad cd has an adult you destroy a cd you hated? anyone?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay imagine you love a classical composer music works to death and you have high expectency of it being far out good , but it's so crappy, you pulverized the cd .

Anecdote once i did this whit a Gesualdo cd i was so mad they butcher gesualdo work i snap in nerveous anger, and trown the cd in the midle of the street so a car would run over it lol

I would had done this to Arthur Honneger too but i learn to love is music eventually a tad more.
Am i a crap pot a lose canons or you did exactly what i did to some of your records you destroyed them, you were so mad the performance was lousy or sometime you snap and smash the cd whit a hammer.

Would someone rationnal do this , can you be rationnal and feel cheated by a label a conducor or orchestra, whit a lame recording and you pay a fortune so your even more mad hahaha :lol:

This post what written in humour for christ sakes, please enjoy and what your cues on this, did you destroy records you would hate out of vengeance childish hatred or dislike... tell me , because i want to know...?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

We love you for your passion, de. I give my crappy CDs to my local library and hope someone will enjoy them


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never Deprofundis, if I really think its that bad at first listen I go back to my shop and within reason of time I can change it.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I totally agree with Triplets, De Profundis: I love your passion and your *ability to express it so freely! *There are several CDs and tapes that I have thrown out with a string of profanities but I've never run them over.

*BUT*, I am one tiny straw away from throwing my cell phone out the window, smashing it repeatedly with the biggest hammer I have and then taking a flame thrower to it!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

BUT, I am one tiny straw away from throwing my cell phone out the window, smashing it repeatedly with the biggest hammer I have and then taking a flame thrower to it!

Hello* JosefinaHW* thanks for sharing welcome back, thanks for sharing :tiphat:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I have never pulverized a CD because of the composer, only because of the performance. I will spare the listeners of the two Mahler CDs of the 5th and 6h Symphonies by a famous high profile German conductor that I positively loath. These are the only two CDs I ever wanted to smash.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Give unwanted CDs to a charity shop. Or I exchange them in a second hand CD shop. I recently bought Masur's Elijah and when I listened it was so rushed and hurried that I went and exchanged it.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I once stood atop a hill in a public park and whipped a number of LPs high into the air — those things really fly! — just to watch them knife into the ground far away or shatter on the pavement or careen through the trees. But it wasn't because my expectations of the music were disappointed. I had simply made an objective calculation of aesthetic value versus projectile value and acted accordingly.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I once got so sick of an 8-track tape (think it was Zappa and Suzy Cream Cheese song and I was 18 years old at the time) that I yanked it, mid-song, from the tape player and flung it on the road while we were cruising down the highway. The kid next to me freaked: "What did you do that for?" I replied, "I am sick of it." He said, "I would have taken it." I said, "Too late."

I do recall seeing it pop open and spool out in my side view mirror. It was a great relief.


----------



## polaci (Jul 10, 2015)

It was in the LP era, my rommate and me were buying second-hand records with variable result.
Usually the record was fine, but seldom it was so unlistenable (for technical or musical reasons), that we threw it
out on the window. We lived on the tenth floor of the dorm.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> I once stood atop a hill in a public park and whipped a number of LPs high into the air - those things really fly! - just to watch them knife into the ground far away or shatter on the pavement or careen through the trees. But it wasn't because my expectations of the music were disappointed. I had simply made an objective calculation of aesthetic value versus projectile value and acted accordingly.


Was this in London? I recall seeing an article in the paper about a man being decapitated by a record. His wife said: "It just came out of nowhere".


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Never. And I've also never destroyed an adult:tiphat:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> Was this in London? I recall seeing an article in the paper about a man being decapitated by a record. His wife said: "It just came out of nowhere".


I plead innocent, that is to say, I never killed anyone … in London.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I would never do this, because I'm afraid someone will report me to the SPCCD . Society for the prevention of cruelty to CDs .


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Never a record or CD, but I have become so incensed with a book that I threw it in the trash and then scooped out my cat's litter-box and dumped that atop the book so I'd never be tempted to change my mind.

The cat implied that he resented dumping his perfectly good mess atop such a crappy book. Everybody's a critic.

But I ignored him. Hey, who's the boss here?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Never felt that way about any cd. Only one purchase comes to mind that I disliked, but I felt more sadly disappointed than angrily violent. Books, however, there were quite a few that I simply hated, but never tried physically exterminating them. Although in my mind I destroyed them in 100 different ways.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Kondrashin and the VPO recording of Dvorak's 9th (vinyl)....in the days when recordings really did cost and this quickly developed a prominent click that I could not ignore.....so I smashed it into the wall of my room!

this is not a reflection of my temperament or the recording itself...just indicative of how annoying it was!

(have actually considered getting the cd just to check it out)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of the few I kicked out of my collection was Levine's Mahler 9, a rather expensive double CD, because of the shrill sound. This was before internet and before I had a subscription to magazines like Gramophone. I gave it to a charity shop.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Nope, never done that. If I don't like something, it just stays on the shelf until I find someone to give it to.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Not because I hated it, no. But one time I had a CD that looked like it was in perfect condition, yet no matter what, it wouldn't play. It wouldn't rip on my computer, wouldn't play on my CD drive, even though it had no visible scratches. I was so frustrated and angry with it that I broke it in half. lol


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> One of the few I kicked out of my collection was Levine's Mahler 9, a rather expensive double CD, because of the shrill sound. This was before internet and before I had a subscription to magazines like Gramophone. I gave it to a charity shop.


I wonder if it was just the recording and a newer release would be better.


----------

